# أسئله للبنات ؟؟؟



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

*عندى مجموعة أسئلة للفتيات .. وأريد إجابات صريحة من كل الفتيات

أجيبى بـ نعم أو لا .. ولكى أن تشرحى لنا وجهة نظرك


هل ترفضين طلب رجل الزواج بكِ لهذه الأسباب :


1 - هل ترفضينة لأنه لا يصلى ؟

2 - هل ترفضينة لأنه يدخن ؟

3 - هل ترفضينة لأنه يعاكس الفتيات ؟

4 - هل ترفضينة لأنه بخيل ؟

5 - هل ترفضينة لأنه مهزوز الشخصية ؟

6 - هل ترفضينة لأنه لايعمل ؟

7 - هل ترفضينة لأنه سيسكن مع أهله ؟

8 - هل ترفضينة لأنه فقير ؟

9 - هل ترفضينة لأنه مريض ؟ 

10 - هل ترفضينة لأنه عصبى المزاج ؟

11- هل ترفضينة لأنه يتلفظ بألفاظ سيئة ؟

12- هل ترفضينة لأنه لايهتم بمظهرة ونظافتة ؟

13 - هل ترفضينة لأنه سمين أو نحيف (المظهر) ؟

14 - هل ترفضينه لأنه يعانى من إعاقة ؟ (( شلل أطفال مثلاً أو لا يسمع أو لا يتكلم ))

15- هل ترفضينه لإختلاف اللون ؟

16 - هل ترفضينه لنسبه ؟

17 - هل ترفضينه لو إشترط عليك عدم إكمال الدراسة أو العمل ؟

18 - هل ترفضينه لأن والدته متسلطة ؟

19 - هل ترفضينه لأنك ترينه أخ لك ؟ (( إبن العم - إبن الخال مثلاً ))

20 - هل ترفضينه لأنه غيور ؟

وكل بنت تدخل الموضوع تجاوب

يلا بنات أشوف إجابتك​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندى مجموعة أسئلة للفتيات .. وأريد إجابات صريحة من كل الفتيات
> اكيد هتكون اجابات صريحه
> أجيبى بـ نعم أو لا .. ولكى أن تشرحى لنا وجهة نظرك
> 
> ...



*ميرسي على الاسئله الجميله دي 
انا جاوبت رغم اني عديت المرحله دي
بس يلا اهي اجابات في الاحلام
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *ميرسي على الاسئله الجميله دي
> انا جاوبت رغم اني عديت المرحله دي
> بس يلا اهي اجابات في الاحلام
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



*
عجبتني اجاباتك جداا

لانه صريحه من غير لف

وفي اجابات مكنتش متوقعها بصراحه

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما

شكرا ع مرورك الرائع​*


----------



## govany shenoda (20 يوليو 2010)

*عندى مجموعة أسئلة للفتيات .. وأريد إجابات صريحة من كل الفتيات*
*اتفضل بس ربنا ستر*
*أجيبى بـ نعم أو لا .. ولكى أن تشرحى لنا وجهة نظرك*

*اوكي*
*هل ترفضين طلب رجل الزواج بكِ لهذه الأسباب*


*1 - هل ترفضينة لأنه لا يصلى ؟*
*لا هو لما انا اتكلم معاه عن الصلاه واهميتها ممكن يصلي] *
*2 - هل ترفضينة لأنه يدخن ؟*
*ممكن عشان انا بتخنق من التدخين لو هيدخن في البلكونه بس ممكن*
*3 - هل ترفضينة لأنه يعاكس الفتيات ؟*
*]بيعاكس هزار عادي لو ده طبع لا طبعا عشان من شب علي شى شاب عليه وانا مش بحب الي عينه زيغه*
*4 - هل ترفضينة لأنه بخيل ؟*
*طبعا عشان البخل بيبقي في كل شي في المال والحب والعواطف*
*5 - هل ترفضينة لأنه مهزوز الشخصية ؟*
*"]ايوه امال انا هتجوز اختي يمكن اختي عندها شخصيه قويه عنه ههههههههههههه*
*من سمات الرجوله الشخصيه انا احب اشوف جوزي وسط الناس عنده شخصيه*
*6 - هل ترفضينة لأنه لايعمل ؟*
*لو كان لا يعمل عشان عنده ظروف مثلا ممكن اقبله*
*وانما لو كان عاطل بلوراثه لالالالالالالالا انا محبش كده*
*7 - هل ترفضينة لأنه سيسكن مع أهله ؟*
*طبعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا امال انا هتجوز ليه مش عشان استقل ما نعمل رحله احسن ههههههههه*
*8 - هل ترفضينة لأنه فقير ؟*
*]لا طبعا الفقر مش عيب *
*9 - هل ترفضينة لأنه مريض ؟ *
*]لا لو بحبه مش هرفوض خالص*
*10 - هل ترفضينة لأنه عصبى المزاج ؟*
*[]عصبي لي اي حد في ناس كتير عصابيه_؟*

*11- هل ترفضينة لأنه يتلفظ بألفاظ سيئة ؟*
*ايوه اما قبل مانتجوز بيتلفظ بالفاظ وحشه امال بعد الجواز هيعمل ايه*
*12- هل ترفضينة لأنه لايهتم بمظهرة ونظافتة ؟*
*لا ممكن اعمله نيو لوك*
*13 - هل ترفضينة لأنه سمين أو نحيف (المظهر) ؟*
*لا*
*14 - هل ترفضينه لأنه يعانى من إعاقة ؟ (( شلل أطفال مثلاً أو لا يسمع أو لا يتكلم ))*
*لا*
*15- هل ترفضينه لإختلاف اللون ؟*
*لا*
*16 - هل ترفضينه لنسبه ؟*
*يعني ابه*
*17 - هل ترفضينه لو إشترط عليك عدم إكمال الدراسة أو العمل ؟*
*ايوه هرفض عنده سبب؟ لا طبعا هيكون ضعف شخصيه*
*8 - هل ترفضينه لأن والدته متسلطة ؟
لومتسلطة **علي الناس عادي*
*اما اذا كانت علي ابنها هيبقي بتاع امه يروح لي امه هههههههههههههههههههه*
*19 - هل ترفضينه لأنك ترينه أخ لك ؟ (( إبن العم - إبن الخال مثلاً ))*
*ممكن مش عرفه متحطيتش في الموقف ده*
*20 - هل ترفضينه لأنه غيور ؟*
*الغيره في حدود اوكي*
*اما الغيره الي تخنق نووووووووووووووووووووووووو هو انا نقصه*
*وكل بنت تدخل الموضوع تجاوب*

*يلا بنات أشوف إجابتك*
*انا جاوبت بس بعد فوات الاوان *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> انا جاوبت بس بعد فوات الاوان




*
انتي كمان بعد فوات الاوان

انا اقصد بكلمه نسبه

اهله يعني واقاربه

شكرا ع ردك الجميل جدا

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

> 1 - هل ترفضينة لأنه لا يصلى ؟
> لاء
> 2 - هل ترفضينة لأنه يدخن ؟
> نعم
> ...


 
ايه رايك فى الصراحة دى ؟​ 
شكرا مايكل للموضوع الجميل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه رايك فى الصراحة دى ؟​
> شكرا مايكل للموضوع الجميل​



*
صراحه ايه يابت يا تاسوني

انتي ضحكتي عليا بنعم ولا

انا قلت فوق تقولي وجهه نظرك كمان

شكرا ليكي تاسوني نورتي​*


----------



## back_2_zero (20 يوليو 2010)

*
1 - هل ترفضينة لأنه لا يصلى ؟
الصراحة لا عشان انا كمان مش بصلى علطول فا لو احنا متفاهمين و بنحب بعض حشدة للكنيسة واحنا الاتنين نشجع بعض ع الصلاةة

2 - هل ترفضينة لأنه يدخن ؟
الاول لما اعرف انة بيدخل حتدايق و حطلب منة انة يبطل و هو اكيد حيقولى حاضر و الكلام دا و لو بطل يبقة بيحبنى  و لو مبطلش يبقة اكيد حرفضة اذا كان مسمعش طلبى فى حاجة زى دية يبقة حيعمل اية فى باقى حياتنا مع بعض يعنى
3 - هل ترفضينة لأنه يعاكس الفتيات ؟
اة طبعا لية يعنى ماشى معاة كيس جوافة
دا اكيد عندة نقص و انا اية اللى يجبرنى على واحد زى دا
امال من ورايا حيعمل اية

4 - هل ترفضينة لأنه بخيل ؟
مماما دايما تقولى اوحش حاجة فى الراجل انة يكون بخيل و فعلا لو  حسبتها مع نفسك حتلاقى انها حيترتب عليها حاجات كتيرة اوى فى الحياة كلها انا بتكلم طبعا لو بخيل على بيتة و عيالة لكن لو ع الناس عادى

5 - هل ترفضينة لأنه مهزوز الشخصية ؟
مممممممممممممممممم
الصراحة دية حاجة صعبة اوى بس اكيد ممكن لما نكمل مع بعض حخلية يتغير و تبقة شخصيتة قوية مش شرط يعنى بس احتمال كبير لا لا

6 - هل ترفضينة لأنه لايعمل ؟
لا خالص
لانة اكيد حيدور على شغل و حيشتغل و يبقة احسن واحد فى عينيا
و اصلا قليل اوى اللى بيتقدموا مش بيبقة معاهم شغل او اتهيألى مفيش خالص بس لو انا بحبة و عاجبنى من كل الجوانب حوافق و اكيد حببقة عارفة انة عندة عزيمة و مش حيهدى غير لما يلاقى شغل

7 - هل ترفضينة لأنه سيسكن مع أهله ؟
لا خالص انا اصلا انشاء الله بقول انى عاوزة احب اهل جوزى اوى و احب حماتى زى امى بالضبط و متخانقش معاها ولا اى كلام من اللى الواحد بيسمعة دا

8 - هل ترفضينة لأنه فقير ؟
لا طبعا من غير كلام مش بفكر فى المستوى المادى
خدوهم فقراء يغنيكم ربنا
المهم انى حكون مبسوطة معاة و خلاص
ناس كتيرة معاها فلوس و مش مستريحة

9 - هل ترفضينة لأنه مريض ؟
لالالالا طبعا
10 - هل ترفضينة لأنه عصبى المزاج ؟
لا بردة عشان لو عصبى و انا بحبة يبقة حستحملة امال لو مراتة مستحملتهوش مين اللى حيستحملة و يحبة و يخاف علية
11- هل ترفضينة لأنه يتلفظ بألفاظ سيئة ؟
دية زى التدخين بالضبط لو بيحبنى حيبطلها و بعدين مش عامل اساسى
12- هل ترفضينة لأنه لايهتم بمظهرة ونظافتة ؟
مش عارفة لو جواز صالونات اكيد مش حوافق لكن لو بحبة يبقة ححبة زى ما هو حتى لو اية و اكيد بردة حغيرة لو هو كمان بيحبنى
13 - هل ترفضينة لأنه سمين أو نحيف (المظهر) ؟
نفس اجابة السؤال اللى فوق
انا حاخد راجل مش حاخد ماليكان امشى فى الشارع اتمنظر بية
14 - هل ترفضينه لأنه يعانى من إعاقة ؟ (( شلل أطفال مثلاً أو لا يسمع أو لا يتكلم ))
اصلا الناس دول مش بيتقدموا غير لناس زيهم دا اللى انا اعرفة فى الجمعيات اللىى بيكونوا فيها
لكن لو متجوزين و حصلة كدا حفضل طبعا معاة

15- هل ترفضينه لإختلاف اللون ؟
لا طبعا نفس سؤال المظهر
16 - هل ترفضينه لنسبه ؟
اة دية ممكن عشان اهم حاجة الاهل
17 - هل ترفضينه لو إشترط عليك عدم إكمال الدراسة أو العمل ؟
مدام بيحبنى يبقة اكيد حيشوفلى الاحسن و اكيد انا مدام بحبة يبقة حوافق ع اللى حيقولة و حشوف انة صح
و بعدين انا اصلا مش عاوزة اشتغل
و اكيد مش حنخطب و انا لسة فى الدراسة

18 - هل ترفضينه لأن والدته متسلطة ؟
مه دا معناة انة مش عندة شخصية وانا محبش كدا
19 - هل ترفضينه لأنك ترينه أخ لك ؟ (( إبن العم - إبن الخال مثلاً ))
لو شايفاة اخ ليا اكيد مش حوافق
لكن لو ابن عمتى او ابن عمى و بحبة عادى مفهاش حاجة
20 - هل ترفضينه لأنه غيور ؟
بالعكس دا انا افرح لما الاقية بيغير عليا*

*اففففففففففففففففففف
تعبت تعبت تعبت
مفروض تقعد شهر متحطش مواضيع تانى عقابا ليك
بس بجد اسئلة حلوة اوى
ميرسى يا مااااااااااااااااااااااايكل و عاوزين من دا كتير بس بردة بعد شهر
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

> صراحه ايه يابت يا تاسوني
> 
> انتي ضحكتي عليا بنعم ولا
> 
> ...




حاضر يا عم هشرحللك وجهة نظرى

لى عودة

بس على فكرة  قمة الصراحة نعم او لاء بدون اى مبررات هههههههه​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 يوليو 2010)

> - هل ترفضينة لأنه لا يصلى ؟
> لاء ميهمنيش لو كان بيصلى ولا لاء
> 2 - هل ترفضينة لأنه يدخن ؟
> نعم لانه هيأذى نفسه اولا وكل اللى حواليه
> ...





هاااااااا كده يا مايكل​ 
​حلوة الصراحة دى​​​


----------



## ميرنا (20 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندى مجموعة أسئلة للفتيات .. وأريد إجابات صريحة من كل الفتيات​*
> 
> *أجيبى بـ نعم أو لا .. ولكى أن تشرحى لنا وجهة نظرك*​
> 
> ...


 
تم يا فندم واى خدمة​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يوليو 2010)

بسجل حضور و رخامة بس ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندى مجموعة أسئلة للفتيات .. وأريد إجابات صريحة من كل الفتيات
> 
> أجيبى بـ نعم أو لا .. ولكى أن تشرحى لنا وجهة نظرك
> 
> ...




*انا جاوبت اهه*

*بس مش بعد فوات الاوان هههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (20 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندى مجموعة أسئلة للفتيات .. وأريد إجابات صريحة من كل الفتيات​*
> 
> *أجيبى بـ نعم أو لا .. ولكى أن تشرحى لنا وجهة نظرك*​
> 
> ...


 انا جوبتتتت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *
> 1 - هل ترفضينة لأنه لا يصلى ؟
> الصراحة لا عشان انا كمان مش بصلى علطول فا لو احنا متفاهمين و بنحب بعض حشدة للكنيسة واحنا الاتنين نشجع بعض ع الصلاةة
> 
> ...



*
هعلق ع ردك بسرعه كده

بالنسبه للتدخين لو بطل لانك طلبتي ممكن تقولي ده ضعيف الشخصيه
ولو رفض هتقولي ده بيعمل سي السيد عليا يعني من الاخر اغلب البنات مش بيعجبهم حاجه

بالنسبه للبخل اعتقد اللي بخيل بخيل في كل حاجه اهله واسرته وعياله وجيرانه وكمان بخيل
في حبه ومشاعره لكل الناس

بالنسبه للشخصيه افتكر برضه اللي ضعيف الشخصيه بيفضل كده طول عمره محدش يقدر 
يغير لحد شخصيته ( ده رايي الشخصي طبعا )

بالنسبه اففففففففففف بتاعتك بقي 
بالعند فيكي هنزل مواضيع كتيره وبرحتي لان تعبي راحه :t30:

شكرا باك ع ردودك الجميل والمنطقيه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> حاضر يا عم هشرحللك وجهة نظرى
> 
> لى عودة
> 
> بس على فكرة  قمة الصراحة نعم او لاء بدون اى مبررات هههههههه​​​



*
ايون اشرحي طبعا ولا لازم اضرب الاول

بنات متجيش غير بالعين الحمرا :t30:

قمه الصراحه ايه دي كروته يختي :smil8:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هاااااااا كده يا مايكل​
> ​حلوة الصراحة دى​​​





*بعد لما قريت صراحتك المتناهيه

ربنا يكون في عون اللي هيتجوزك اللي هيكون 

ظلم نفسه وريح البشريه كلها :t30:

وانا طبعا مينفعش اجي وايدي فاضيه

جبتلك عريس معايا لقطه 

عشان تفرحي فيا قوي في عروستي هناك

لا وايه كمان رياضي قديم يعني صحته بمب

اتفضلي عريسك اللقطه :heat:



​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> تم يا فندم واى خدمة​




*
عجبتني ردودك يا ميرنا

وعجبني فيكي انك بتراعي ظروف الشباب 

معظم البنات مش بتراعي وعايزاه يكون غني وروش وخلاص

وبالنسبه لموضوع السمار بسبب الجيش 

مجرب يختي وحياتك :heat:

شكرا ميرنا ع رودك الصريحه والجميله

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> بسجل حضور و رخامة بس ​





*هو انتي رايحه الشغل بتسجلي حضور

حضور وقولنا ماشي لكن رخامه مش هنا يابت :smil8:

شوفي مكان تاني ترخمي فيه

ومستني ردودك اللي تهمني طبعا

وهتيجي تردي والا انتي عرفه بقي :t9:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *انا جاوبت اهه*
> 
> *بس مش بعد فوات الاوان هههههههههه
> *​




*
ردودك جميله وطيبه زيك يا ديدي

ربنا يبعتلك ابن الحلال اللي يستهلك

ولو عايزه عريس زي عريس تاسوني

انا جاهز مفيش اكتر منهم عندي

نورتي الموضوع​​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

حبيبة حبيبي قال:


> انا جوبتتتت




*
كنت مستني تشرحي وجه نظرك في كل سؤال

مش بحب الكروته دي :smil8:

بالنسبه للون اقصد لون البشره ابيض اسمر قمحي فحلقي كده يعني

بالنسبه لنسبه اقصد اهله وعيلته النسب يعني

شكرا ع ردودك الجميله​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> ردودك جميله وطيبه زيك يا ديدي
> 
> ربنا يبعتلك ابن الحلال اللي يستهلك
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه 
لالالالالالالالالالالا ميرسى انا حبقى اختاره لنفسى احسن
انت عايز تجيب لنا
عشان ترد العروسة بتاعتك هناك 
لالالالالالالالالا

دى عروستك حتى قمراية وكميلة خالص
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندى مجموعة أسئلة للفتيات .. وأريد إجابات صريحة من كل الفتيات
> اكيد طبعا انت عارفني مش صريحة خالص:t30:
> أجيبى بـ نعم أو لا .. ولكى أن تشرحى لنا وجهة نظرك
> 
> ...


*جاوبت يا باشا*
*اي خدعة:smil16:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> لالالالالالالالالالالا ميرسى انا حبقى اختاره لنفسى احسن
> انت عايز تجيب لنا
> عشان ترد العروسة بتاعتك هناك
> ...



*
انا غلطان يا ديدي

كنت عايز اعمل خير  :11azy:

عروستي مين هو مقلتلكيش 

اتبرعت بيها لمستشفي المجانين 30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جاوبت يا باشا*
> *اي خدعة:smil16:*​



*
منوره يا افندم


شكرا ع ردودك الجميله​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يوليو 2010)

*ايه الجمال ده
كل البنات رافضه انو يعاكس ويكون بتاع ماما يعني مهزوز الشخصيه
وتقريبا موافقه ع الباقي
مهما حلوين اوي اهو ومش عايزين عريس غني ولا حاجه من دي
امال ليه الشباب قاعده تشتكي من البنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *ايه الجمال ده
> كل البنات رافضه انو يعاكس ويكون بتاع ماما يعني مهزوز الشخصيه
> وتقريبا موافقه ع الباقي
> مهما حلوين اوي اهو ومش عايزين عريس غني ولا حاجه من دي
> امال ليه الشباب قاعده تشتكي من البنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟​*



*
هههههههههههههههه

انتي جايه تنقي ع البنات ولا ايه

مصدقنا ربنا هداهم علينا

تقريبا دول الاقليه الصغري اللي راضيين بكل حاجه

ربنا يوعدني بواحده تكون تبع حزب الاقليه 30:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> انتي جايه تنقي ع البنات ولا ايه
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
اقولك حاجه
لما يتحطو قدام الواقع وتدخل ماما اللي هي الحماه 
هتقولك روح عاكس براحتك
بس هات الطلبات كلها واولها شقه مش عارفه فين و 30قوضه وشبكه الماس و و و ..................
مش قصدي ع البنات اللي جاوبتك 
بس بقول يعني اللي بيتقال في الاول والقلبه اللي بتحصل بعد كده
والبركده في دماغ ماما
روح ربنا يوعدك بواحده زيها *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يوليو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *ايه الجمال ده
> كل البنات رافضه انو يعاكس ويكون بتاع ماما يعني مهزوز الشخصيه
> وتقريبا موافقه ع الباقي
> مهما حلوين اوي اهو ومش عايزين عريس غني ولا حاجه من دي
> امال ليه الشباب قاعده تشتكي من البنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*اي خدعة يا حق*
*تعالي كل يوم بقا:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> انتي جايه تنقي ع البنات ولا ايه
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*امين يارب يوعدك ياخويا واخلص منك قادر يا كريم:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

الحق حق قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> اقولك حاجه
> لما يتحطو قدام الواقع وتدخل ماما اللي هي الحماه
> هتقولك روح عاكس براحتك
> ...



*
قولي حاجتين مش حاجه

منا عارف اللي فيها يا الحق

بس مش عايز اتكلم واقول 

انتي خوفتي من البنات اللي جاوبت ولا ايه

لا متخفيش انا معاكي 30:

حرام علكيي ده انا غلبان وملاك

ليه تدعي عليا كده

وحياتك لو حصل اقلها خلي امك تنفعك وعنسي احسن

محدش يلوي دراعي والحمد لله​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *اي خدعة يا حق*
> *تعالي كل يوم بقا:t30:*​




*خفه يابت من يومك


:t30: :t30: :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *امين يارب يوعدك ياخويا واخلص منك قادر يا كريم:t30:*​





*امييييييييييييييين يختي


30: 30: 30:​*


----------



## govany shenoda (21 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انتي كمان بعد فوات الاوان*​
> *انا اقصد بكلمه نسبه*​
> *اهله يعني واقاربه*​
> *شكرا ع ردك الجميل جدا*​
> ...


 لا مش هرفض عشان انا هتجوزه هو مش اهله
بس كنت عوزه اسالك سؤال؟
انت عوزين تعرف رائ البنات هتقبل ايه وترفض ايه
ليه خايف علي مستقبلك ههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> لا مش هرفض عشان انا هتجوزه هو مش اهله
> بس كنت عوزه اسالك سؤال؟
> انت عوزين تعرف رائ البنات هتقبل ايه وترفض ايه
> ليه خايف علي مستقبلك ههههههههه​




*
هو فين المستقبل ده اصلا 30:


المستقبل من غيركم جنه طبعا :t30:​*


----------



## منى 2010 (21 يوليو 2010)

لا مش هرفض عشان انا هتجوزه هو مش اهله
بس كنت عوزه اسالك سؤال؟
انت عوزين تعرف رائ البنات هتقبل ايه وترفض ايه
ليه خايف علي مستقبلك ههههههههه​


----------



## منى 2010 (21 يوليو 2010)

على العموم انا ممكن اقدر اغيرة



واغير الاطباع اللى انا شايفاها مش صح


واتمنى ان اكون ضيفة خفيفة عليكم


ودى اول مشاركة لى بالمنتدى


----------



## ميرنا (21 يوليو 2010)

منى 2010 قال:


> على العموم انا ممكن اقدر اغيرة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
بلاش الثقة العمية دى انك تقدرى تغيرية مش سهل تغيرى انسان والانبا بولا دايما ينبه اقلمى نفسك على طبعة لانك مش هتقدرى تغيريه بساهل


----------



## منى 2010 (21 يوليو 2010)

على العموم  دا  رايى 


ومش تقة زايدة ولا حاجة


انما انا واثقة ازاى اخلية يتغير


لكل انسان نقطة ضعف  وعلينا استغلالها


والدخول منها الى ما نريدة   




مع الاحترام التام لكل الاراااااااااااااء


----------



## rana1981 (21 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندى مجموعة أسئلة للفتيات .. وأريد إجابات صريحة من كل الفتيات
> 
> أجيبى بـ نعم أو لا .. ولكى أن تشرحى لنا وجهة نظرك
> 
> ...




شكرا ميكي على  الموضوع المميز​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندى مجموعة أسئلة للفتيات .. وأريد إجابات صريحة من كل الفتيات
> 
> أجيبى بـ نعم أو لا .. ولكى أن تشرحى لنا وجهة نظرك
> 
> ...



*فضووووولى طول عمرك ياكوكو 30:
ههههههههه*​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> 1 - هل ترفضينة لأنه لا يصلى ؟
> ​*



*لالالالالا
لانى مش ملاك انا 
وممكن نبتدى نصلى مع بعض 
ودى هتبقى حاجة حلووووة طبعا*​



mikel coco قال:


> *
> 2 - هل ترفضينة لأنه يدخن ؟
> ​*



*ااااااااه
مش بحب اللى بيدخنوا اناااااا
ايه هوافق على مدمن ؟*​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> 3 - هل ترفضينة لأنه يعاكس الفتيات ؟
> ​*


*
اااااااااه
ماخدش واحد عينيه زايغه انا ههههه
لازم اكون انا ماليه عينه ونص وتلت تربع
ههههههه*​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> 4 - هل ترفضينة لأنه بخيل ؟
> ​*



ااااااااه
البخل صفة مش حلوة وكده مش هنرتاح​​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> 5 - هل ترفضينة لأنه مهزوز الشخصية ؟
> ​*



*اااااااه طبعا
لازم الراجل يبقى ه شخصية فى بيته 
ايه هترتبط بسعاد انا ولا ايه ههههههه
*​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> 6 - هل ترفضينة لأنه لايعمل ؟
> 
> ​*


*اااااااااه طبعا
ليييييييييه هياخدنى ونشحت سوا*​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> 7 - هل ترفضينة لأنه سيسكن مع أهله ؟
> ​*



*لالالالا
لو اهله ناس كويسين مش هعترض*​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> 8 - هل ترفضينة لأنه فقير ؟
> ​*



*لا دى على حسب 
يعنى لو هياخدنى يشحت بيا يبقى لا 
المهم انه يقدر يفتح بيت *​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> 9 - هل ترفضينة لأنه مريض ؟
> ​*



*اااااه 
وممكن على حسب مرضه 
*​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> 10 - هل ترفضينة لأنه عصبى المزاج ؟
> ​*



*لالالا
اصلى مش بحب الشخص الهادى البارد 
عشان انا عصبية عاوز حد يجارينى بقى 
ههههههه*​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> 11- هل ترفضينة لأنه يتلفظ بألفاظ سيئة ؟
> ​*


*طبعاااااااااااا
يبقى مش محترم *​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> 12- هل ترفضينة لأنه لايهتم بمظهرة ونظافتة ؟
> ​*



*ااااااااااه طبعا
مظهر الشخص بيبن حاجات كتييير فيه 
*​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> 13 - هل ترفضينة لأنه سمين أو نحيف (المظهر) ؟
> ​*



*لالالالا
لو شخص كويس يبقى مفيش اعتراض*​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> 14 - هل ترفضينه لأنه يعانى من إعاقة ؟ (( شلل أطفال مثلاً أو لا يسمع أو لا يتكلم ))
> 
> ​*


*
ااااه
*​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> 15- هل ترفضينه لإختلاف اللون ؟
> ​*


*لالالا
لو شخص كويس يبقى مفيش مشكلة
بس مش بحب الغوامق انا :smil16:
ههههههه*​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> 16 - هل ترفضينه لنسبه ؟
> ​*


*اه طبعاااااا لو كانوا مش كويسين اكيد هيترفض*​



mikel coco قال:


> *
> 17 - هل ترفضينه لو إشترط عليك عدم إكمال الدراسة أو العمل ؟
> ​*


*لالالالالا ده يريحنى 30:
ههههههه*​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> 18 - هل ترفضينه لأن والدته متسلطة ؟
> ​*


*لالالالالالا ده انا اعرف اتعامل معاها كويس :smil16:
ههههههه
لو انا عاوزة الشخص ده يبقى هستحمل *​


mikel coco قال:


> *
> 19 - هل ترفضينه لأنك ترينه أخ لك ؟ (( إبن العم - إبن الخال مثلاً ))
> ​*


*ااااااااااه
لانك زى ماقولت متربين اخوات مع بعض*​



mikel coco قال:


> *
> 20 - هل ترفضينه لأنه غيور ؟
> ​*



*لالالالالا الغيرة حلوة 
بس لو زياااااادة لدرجة تخنق الواحد يبقى اه هرفضه*​


----------



## Nemo (21 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندى مجموعة أسئلة للفتيات .. وأريد إجابات صريحة من كل الفتيات
> 
> اتفضل
> 
> ...






اهو شفت اجابتى كويس كده هههههههههه
رجعتنى لايام زمان وحاسة انى كنت فى امتحان هههههههههه

ميرسى يا مايكل ع اختيارك للموضوع واحلى تقييم كمان


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *خفه يابت من يومك
> 
> 
> :t30: :t30: :t30:​*


*مانا عارفة:t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *امييييييييييييييين يختي
> 
> 
> 30: 30: 30:​*


*اميييييييييين ياخويا30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

منى 2010 قال:


> على العموم انا ممكن اقدر اغيرة
> 
> 
> 
> ...





apsoti قال:


> بلاش الثقة العمية دى انك تقدرى تغيرية مش سهل تغيرى انسان والانبا بولا دايما ينبه اقلمى نفسك على طبعة لانك مش هتقدرى تغيريه بساهل




*
انا رايي من راي ميرنا

ان صعب جدا تغيري طبع اي انسان

ممكن تخليه يبطل السجاير مثلا 

او تقنعيه انه يبطل يعمل اي حاجه غلط كان بيعملها

لكن تغيري طبع او شخصيه اي انسان اكيد صعب

اهلا وسهلا بيكي في المنتدي

وشكرا ع رايك نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> شكرا ميكي على  الموضوع المميز​





*ردود جميله زيك يا رنوون

شكرا ليكي 

ونورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *فضووووولى طول عمرك ياكوكو 30:
> ههههههههه*
> 
> 
> ...




*
راي جميل زيك يا حجه مرمر

بس الله يرحم اللي هيتجوزك

هيكون اخر يوم في عمره :t30:

منوره يا مرموره​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

nemo قال:


> اهو شفت اجابتى كويس كده هههههههههه
> رجعتنى لايام زمان وحاسة انى كنت فى امتحان هههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى يا مايكل ع اختيارك للموضوع واحلى تقييم كمان





*اجابات جميله جداا

وعجبني في ردودك انك بتحطي نفسك مكانه

ميرسي ع مرورك الرائع وع تقييمك

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مانا عارفة:t30::t30::t30:*​





+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اميييييييييين ياخويا30:*​




*
هش يابت ياروكا من هنا


وخدي اخواتك معاكي​*


----------



## back_2_zero (21 يوليو 2010)

هعلق ع ردك بسرعه كده

بالنسبه للتدخين لو بطل لانك طلبتي ممكن تقولي ده ضعيف الشخصيه

*لا طبعا عمر ما فى بنت حتقول كدا بالعكس دا حتقول دا بطل عشان بيحبنى و بيخاف على مشاعرى دا كمان حيزيد فى نظرى اكتر انة احترمنى و قدر رغبتى و انا بردة بتكلم عن نفسى بس
*
ولو رفض هتقولي ده بيعمل سي السيد عليا يعني من الاخر اغلب البنات مش بيعجبهم حاجه
*
لو رفض فعلا حقول دا مش بيحب المناقشة و عاوز يمشى رأية فى كل حاجة اذا كان فى حاجة زى دية مرداش امال حنعيش باقى حياتنا مع بعض ازاى
*
بالنسبه للبخل اعتقد اللي بخيل بخيل في كل حاجه اهله واسرته وعياله وجيرانه وكمان بخيل
في حبه ومشاعره لكل الناس

*سدقنى مش شرط بس انا مش قصدى ان لو هو بخيل فى الفلوس و كدا يعنى حوافق بية لا بس فية واحد بيبقة شاطر يعنى بيعرف يحافظ ع القرش مش يبعزقة فى كل حاجة و دية شطارة و الزمن دا عاوز الواحد يخاف ع المليم* *مش واحد داير يوزع فلوسة عشان ميتقالش علية انة بخيل و عيالة مش لاقين الاكل *

بالنسبه للشخصيه افتكر برضه اللي ضعيف الشخصيه بيفضل كده طول عمره محدش يقدر
يغير لحد شخصيته ( ده رايي الشخصي طبعا )

*
سدقنى اللى عاوز يعمل حاجة بيعملها
اللى عاوز يتغير عشان خاطر حد طلب منة كدا و الحب دا عزيز علية حيتغير
اسأل مجرب*

بالنسبه اففففففففففف بتاعتك بقي
بالعند فيكي هنزل مواضيع كتيره وبرحتي لان تعبي راحه

*طبعا يا مايكل انت عارف بجد انا بحب مواضيعك اوى و بتعجبنى كتي 

*
شكرا باك ع ردودك الجميل والمنطقيه

[/quote]


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هوة الموضوع للبنوتات 
بس لان الغالى مايكل كوكو هوة اللى كاتبة 

قلت ادخل اغلس 

لانى مش بنوتات 
انا من فريق المدامات من 20 سنة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ابعدى عن 


غير الناضج 
البخيل 
وبتاع الستات والقمار والادمانات


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> هعلق ع ردك بسرعه كده
> 
> بالنسبه للتدخين لو بطل لانك طلبتي ممكن تقولي ده ضعيف الشخصيه
> 
> ...


[/quote]


*
بصي يا باك

بالنسبه للتدخين في بنات بتعمل ايه

لو وافق بتقول ده وافق من اول مره يعني شخصيته ضعيفه ومش هينفع

ولو مش وافق تقول ده دماغه ناشفه ومش هينفع اعيش معاه

ومش بقول كل البنات لان في بنات فعلا عاقله بتعرف تفكر وتحكم صح

وانا شفت بنفسي النوعين طبعا

بالنسبه للبخل انا اقصد البخيل ماديا وعاطفيا وفي كل حاجه
لكن انتي تقصدي من كلامك اللي ذكي وبيعرف ازاي يصرف فلوسه
علي الحاجات المهمه بس وده طبعا كويس جدا

بالنسبه للشخصيه انا قلت فوق لمني ان صعب جدا ي حد غير شخصيه حد
ممكن تغيري اي عاده وحشه فيه لكن طبعه او شخصيته صعب وممكن تقولي مستحيل


شكرا باك ع متابعتك الجميله

منوراني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هوة الموضوع للبنوتات
> بس لان الغالى مايكل كوكو هوة اللى كاتبة
> ...





*ربنا يخليكي ويديكي طوله العمر يا ايمي

واكيد انتي لسه شباب بروحك الجميله

نصائح جميله ومهمه لكل البنات

منوراني بمشاغبتك الجميله​*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يوليو 2010)

​


> بعد لما قريت صراحتك المتناهيه
> 
> ربنا يكون في عون اللي هيتجوزك اللي هيكون
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه

انت طلبت الصراحة ومفيش صراحة اكتر من كده

ههههههههه ظلم نفسه ليه كلا اللى قولته ده واقع

وبيحصل اساسيات الكل عارفها

اما العريس اللى انت جايبه

طبعا هيترفض لانه غير مطابق للمواصفات 

ههههههههههههههههههه​​​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> انت طلبت الصراحة ومفيش صراحة اكتر من كده
> 
> ...




*
ونعمه الصراحه يا تاسوني

برضه ظلم نفسه وريح البشريه كلها :t30:

لا مفيش حاجه بتترفض ولا بترجع

بضاعتنا لا تستبدل طبعا  30:

وانا كشفت عليه وشفت مواصفاته صلاحيته عام واحد

الف مبرووك يا تاسووني فرحتلك من قلبي طبعا​*​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يوليو 2010)

> ونعمه الصراحه يا تاسوني
> 
> برضه ظلم نفسه وريح البشريه كلها :t30:
> 
> ...



ههههههههه تنكر انى صريحة 

ظلم نفسه هو يطول اصلا هههههه

لاء البضاعة مش عجبانى غير مطابقة للمواصفات 

اللى انا قولتها فى ردى الاول  
كشفت عليه انت بقيت دكتور من ورانا ده على افتراض انه بنى ادم

او بقيت مهندس لانه ممكن يدى على عربية

او بيطرى وده الراى الصائب يعنى ههههههههههه​


----------



## Bent Christ (21 يوليو 2010)

1 - هل ترفضينة لأنه لا يصلى ؟
        نعم او اخليه يصلى

2 - هل ترفضينة لأنه يدخن ؟
           نعم

3 - هل ترفضينة لأنه يعاكس الفتيات ؟
         نعم

4 - هل ترفضينة لأنه بخيل ؟
        نعم

5 - هل ترفضينة لأنه مهزوز الشخصية ؟
          دى اكتر حاجه بكرها

6 - هل ترفضينة لأنه لايعمل ؟
          لا 

7 - هل ترفضينة لأنه سيسكن مع أهله ؟
         لا

8 - هل ترفضينة لأنه فقير ؟
        لا 

9 - هل ترفضينة لأنه مريض ؟ 
         لا

10 - هل ترفضينة لأنه عصبى المزاج ؟
       نعم

11- هل ترفضينة لأنه يتلفظ بألفاظ سيئة ؟
      نعم

12- هل ترفضينة لأنه لايهتم بمظهرة ونظافتة ؟
       لا بس هخليه يهتم

13 - هل ترفضينة لأنه سمين أو نحيف (المظهر) ؟
         لا 

14 - هل ترفضينه لأنه يعانى من إعاقة ؟ (( شلل أطفال مثلاً أو لا يسمع أو لا يتكلم ))
          لو بحبه ولا هيهمنى

15- هل ترفضينه لإختلاف اللون ؟
       لا

16 - هل ترفضينه لنسبه ؟
       مش عارف

17 - هل ترفضينه لو إشترط عليك عدم إكمال الدراسة أو العمل ؟
         نعم

18 - هل ترفضينه لأن والدته متسلطة ؟
             نعم

19 - هل ترفضينه لأنك ترينه أخ لك ؟ (( إبن العم - إبن الخال مثلاً ))
     نعم

20 - هل ترفضينه لأنه غيور ؟
           لا ​

*بس كده​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه تنكر انى صريحة
> 
> ظلم نفسه هو يطول اصلا هههههه
> 
> ...




*
ايون انكر طبعا يعني هخاف منك

انا بكون دكتور اخر النهار يختي

وقلت البضاعه لا تستبدل ولا تسترد

وحد يتريق ع عريسه برضه 

ده عصبي لو عرف هيموتك 30:​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> انا غلطان يا ديدي
> 
> كنت عايز اعمل خير  :11azy:
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
ليه كدة دى كانت حتخلى لك الدنيا بمبى فى بمبى
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

mareen1993 قال:


> 1 - هل ترفضينة لأنه لا يصلى ؟
> نعم او اخليه يصلى
> 
> 2 - هل ترفضينة لأنه يدخن ؟
> ...



*
شكرا مارين ع ردودك الجميله


نورتي الموضوع
​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو انتي رايحه الشغل بتسجلي حضور
> 
> حضور وقولنا ماشي لكن رخامه مش هنا يابت :smil8:
> 
> ...




نوووووو مش هرد
احتفظ بالاجابة لنفسى :t30:

وبسجل رخامة لتانى مرة برضو​:t30:​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 يوليو 2010)

> ايون انكر طبعا يعني هخاف منك
> 
> انا بكون دكتور اخر النهار يختي
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههه وطب وبعد الظهر بتبقى ايه ؟؟؟

انت اللى بتوافق على العريس او ترفضه

هو متقدمللك ولا ايه ؟؟  هههههههههه

يموتنى هههههههههه  ده انا انفخ فيه يموت هههههه​


----------



## back_2_zero (21 يوليو 2010)

*
بصي يا باك

بالنسبه للتدخين في بنات بتعمل ايه

لو وافق بتقول ده وافق من اول مره يعني شخصيته ضعيفه ومش هينفع

ولو مش وافق تقول ده دماغه ناشفه ومش هينفع اعيش معاه

ومش بقول كل البنات لان في بنات فعلا عاقله بتعرف تفكر وتحكم صح

وانا شفت بنفسي النوعين طبعا

بالنسبه للبخل انا اقصد البخيل ماديا وعاطفيا وفي كل حاجه
لكن انتي تقصدي من كلامك اللي ذكي وبيعرف ازاي يصرف فلوسه
علي الحاجات المهمه بس وده طبعا كويس جدا

بالنسبه للشخصيه انا قلت فوق لمني ان صعب جدا ي حد غير شخصيه حد
ممكن تغيري اي عاده وحشه فيه لكن طبعه او شخصيته صعب وممكن تقولي مستحيل


شكرا باك ع متابعتك الجميله

منوراني​*[/quote]

*كلامك سليم يا مايكل اكيد بس الصراحة نوع البنات دول انا مشفتهمش 
مه اللى يعيش ياما يشوف 
لكن الشخصية و الطبع سدقنى انا شفت بنفسى حد بيتغير 360 درجة عشان اللى بيحبة 
اكيد انت بردة حتشوف مع الزمن 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> ليه كدة دى كانت حتخلى لك الدنيا بمبى فى بمبى
> *​





*بمبي ايه يا ديدي

قصدك سواد في سواد 30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> نوووووو مش هرد
> احتفظ بالاجابة لنفسى :t30:
> 
> وبسجل رخامة لتانى مرة برضو​:t30:​




*
لا احتفظي بيها هنا يختي

سجلي يختي ما انتي بتعوضي موضوع الكرسي

ليكي يوم يابت :smil8:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه وطب وبعد الظهر بتبقى ايه ؟؟؟
> 
> انت اللى بتوافق على العريس او ترفضه
> 
> ...




*
بعد الضهر ببقي ميكانيكي يختي 30:

وبليل بكون سباك

لا متقدملك انتي بس انا عايز مصلحتك يختي

اتريقي ع عريسك اتريقي 

ده اخرتها انه هيعمل ثواب فيكي ويتجوزك :t30:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *
> بصي يا باك
> 
> بالنسبه للتدخين في بنات بتعمل ايه
> ...



*كلامك سليم يا مايكل اكيد بس الصراحة نوع البنات دول انا مشفتهمش 
مه اللى يعيش ياما يشوف 
لكن الشخصية و الطبع سدقنى انا شفت بنفسى حد بيتغير 360 درجة عشان اللى بيحبة 
اكيد انت بردة حتشوف مع الزمن 
*​[/quote]

*
شوفت كتير يا باك

بس مشفتش حد بيتغير 360 درجه عشان حد

حتي لو بيحبه 

ياباك الطبع والشخصيه بتتولد مع الانسان مش بتتغير مع الزمن

مهما كان السبب​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> لا احتفظي بيها هنا يختي
> 
> سجلي يختي ما انتي بتعوضي موضوع الكرسي
> ...




براحتى بقا ما انا خلصت منه :t30:

وانت ليك عشرررررة 30:​


----------



## sony_33 (21 يوليو 2010)

*اتصدقو ان حاسس ان الموضوع دة للملايكة مش للبنات
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رخامة بقى علشان اكمل باقى قراية الردود مرة تانية*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> هش يابت ياروكا من هنا
> 
> 
> وخدي اخواتك معاكي​*


*مش ههش بقا*
*وبراحتي انا مش قاعدة في بيتكم:t30:*​


----------



## dodoz (21 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندى مجموعة أسئلة للفتيات .. وأريد إجابات صريحة من كل الفتيات​*
> 
> *أجيبى بـ نعم أو لا .. ولكى أن تشرحى لنا وجهة نظرك*​
> 
> ...


 
_انا جاوت اهوووه_
_ميرسى لييك_
_اسئلة مميزة جداا_
_يسوع يباركك_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> براحتى بقا ما انا خلصت منه :t30:
> 
> وانت ليك عشرررررة 30:​






*خلصتي منه ايه بقي

مش يمكن ييجي تاني 

حد عارف يختي :t9:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اتصدقو ان حاسس ان الموضوع دة للملايكة مش للبنات
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> رخامة بقى علشان اكمل باقى قراية الردود مرة تانية*​



*

ههههههههههههه

وحياتك يا سوني قلت اللي عندي

بس عارف مخهم صغير وهيزعلوا

كله سعتها هتلاقيهم عايزين حاجات تانيه

رخم برحتك ياحبي الموضوع موضوعك طبعا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مش ههش بقا*
> *وبراحتي انا مش قاعدة في بيتكم:t30:*​





*لا قاعده في موضوعي يختي


هو مفيش غير الموضوع ده ولا ايه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _انا جاوت اهوووه_
> _ميرسى لييك_
> _اسئلة مميزة جداا_
> _يسوع يباركك_​





*رودودك هي اللي مميزه 

شكرا ليكي دودز

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يوليو 2010)

> بعد الضهر ببقي ميكانيكي يختي 30:
> 
> وبليل بكون سباك
> 
> ...


 
بس انا شيفاك متحمسله اوى

هو يقربللك ولا ايه ؟؟؟

هههههههههه نو ده غير مطابق للمواصفات

يعمل ثواب فيا هههههههه قوله مش هيلحق

خليه يعمل ثواب لربنا يضمن اخرته احسن​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يوليو 2010)

> *اتصدقو ان حاسس ان الموضوع دة للملايكة مش للبنات
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> رخامة بقى علشان اكمل باقى قراية الردود مرة تانية*




لا يا سونى اقرى ردودى

هتعرف اننا صرحا مش ملايكة ههههههههه

ملايكة ده ايه ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> بس انا شيفاك متحمسله اوى
> 
> هو يقربللك ولا ايه ؟؟؟
> 
> ...




*
متحمسله عشان لايق عليكي ع الاخر :t30:

ولا اعرفه ولا عمري شوفته

هيلحق يابنتي قدامه شهر ويخلع الحقيه بقي

ماهو عايز يضمن اخرته يتجوزك وياخد ثواب فيكي 30:​*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يوليو 2010)

> متحمسله عشان لايق عليكي ع الاخر :t30:
> 
> ولا اعرفه ولا عمري شوفته
> 
> ...


 
نووووووو غير مطابق للمواصفات

اهههه ده كان معاك فى الثانوى هههههههههه

ده خلع من زمان بس بيجدد

ده على اساس ان الجواز نص الدين

مش بقوللك بتعترض على كلام ربنا ههههههههههه​​​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> نووووووو غير مطابق للمواصفات
> 
> اهههه ده كان معاك فى الثانوى هههههههههه
> 
> ...




*
انتي بتركبيني ذنوب يابت

وبعدين مين اللي بيعترض مش انتي

حد يرفس النعمه يا تاسوني
​*


----------



## raffy (24 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندى مجموعة أسئلة للفتيات .. وأريد إجابات صريحة من كل الفتيات​*
> 
> 
> *أجيبى بـ نعم أو لا .. ولكى أن تشرحى لنا وجهة نظرك*​
> ...


 
ميرسى يا مايكل موضوع رااائع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يوليو 2010)

raffy قال:


> ميرسى يا مايكل موضوع رااائع





*ردودك هي الاروع 

شكرا ليكي رافي

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Nemo (24 يوليو 2010)

يا مايكل الموضوع رائع بس محتاجة أعرف رأيك فى الاراء المطروحة
وكمان ورأيك الشخصى ياريت عشان نفهم وجهه نظرك أو نظر الشباب تجاه الكلام دا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟

مع خالص شكرى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يوليو 2010)

nemo قال:


> يا مايكل الموضوع رائع بس محتاجة أعرف رأيك فى الاراء المطروحة
> وكمان ورأيك الشخصى ياريت عشان نفهم وجهه نظرك أو نظر الشباب تجاه الكلام دا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> مع خالص شكرى





*حاضر يا نيمو

هقول رايي الشخصي ووجهه نظري

بس بصراحه واللي يزعل يزعل

بس مش دلوقتي لما افوق واركز​*


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

انا معاك فى أى حاجة بس أول ما تفوق أدينى ألوووووووو
ناطرينك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يوليو 2010)

*


1 - هل ترفضينة لأنه لا يصلى ؟

اغلب البنات مش بتفرق معاها النقطه دي

2 - هل ترفضينة لأنه يدخن ؟

بنات كتير مش بتفرق معاهم يكون بدخن لانهم مقتنعين انهم هيقدروا يخلوه يبطل
لكن المشكله انه لو سمع الكلام هتقولوا معندوش شخصيه ولو مش سمع يبقي سي السيد
يعني في الحالتين مش عجبكم حاجه

3 - هل ترفضينة لأنه يعاكس الفتيات ؟

مفيش حد مش بيعاكس الا القليل قوي 
واغلب البنات بتحب تتعاكس لكن خطيبها مش يعاكس حد
الغيره بقي بتكون صعبه قوي عند البنات

4 - هل ترفضينة لأنه بخيل ؟

مفتكرش في بنت تقدر توافق تعيش في واحد بخيل حتي لو بتحبه
لان زي ماقلت بخيل ماديا وفي حبه ومشاعره وعواطفه
يعني مش هتعرف تعيش معاه 

5 - هل ترفضينة لأنه مهزوز الشخصية ؟

الشخصيه اهم حاجه في الراجل ومن غيرها زي البنت في البيت
ودي اول صفه بتدور عليها اي بنت في اللي عايزه ترتبط بيه

6 - هل ترفضينة لأنه لايعمل ؟

لو مش عايز يشتغل بمزاجه اكيد مش هتوافق عليه
لكن لو لظروفه الشخصيه وبتحبه اكيد هتساعده
ده لو فعلا بتحبه هتساعده 

7 - هل ترفضينة لأنه سيسكن مع أهله ؟

رايي الشخصي ان لازم يكون ليها بيت لوحدها بعيد عن اسرته
منعا للمشاكل من ناحيه وكمان عشان تبقي مرتاحه اكتر
لكن لو قعدت مع اهله حماتها مش هتسيبها في حالها حتي لو كويسين مع بعض

8 - هل ترفضينة لأنه فقير ؟

اغلب البنات ان مكنش كلهم طبعا عايزين العريس الجاهز ماديا دلوقتي
عنده شقه كويسه ويقدر يجيب شبكه كويسه ويقدر يعيشها كويس
لكن اللي يقول خدوهم فقرا يغنيكم ربنا واللي تقول هساعده ده كله كلام افلام

9 - هل ترفضينة لأنه مريض ؟ 

حسب المرض طبعا زي ماقولتوا 
لو مرض خطير اكيد هتسيبوه وتشوفوا مصلحتكم حتي لو بتحبوه
لكن لو مرض عادي في اللي هيقف جنبه ويساعده وفي اللي هيطلع النداله بدري بدري

10 - هل ترفضينة لأنه عصبى المزاج ؟

مفتكرش دلوقتي الكل بقي عصبي البنات والولاد والعصبيه ميزه عند الرجاله
لكن لو هي كمان عصبيه هتبقي حريقه في البيت 

11- هل ترفضينة لأنه يتلفظ بألفاظ سيئة ؟

لا برضه لانها تقدر تخليه يبطلها بطريقتها 

12- هل ترفضينة لأنه لايهتم بمظهرة ونظافتة ؟

نفس اجابه السؤال اللي قبليه

13 - هل ترفضينة لأنه سمين أو نحيف (المظهر) ؟

في بنات بتحب اللي جسمه كويس وعادي ومش بتحب التخين
وفي كتير مش بتفرق معاهم النقطه دي
لكن لو هي تخينه اكيد بتفرق معاها لازم يكون تخين

14 - هل ترفضينه لأنه يعانى من إعاقة ؟ (( شلل أطفال مثلاً أو لا يسمع أو لا يتكلم ))

اكيد اي بنت هترفضه للسبب ده 
واللي يقول لا يبقي بيضحك ع نفسه

15- هل ترفضينه لإختلاف اللون ؟

اغلب البنات بيهتموا باللون حسب لونهم هما كمان
البيضه عايزه ابيض والقمحويه زيها والسوده نفس النظام
تفرقه عنصريه بعيد عنكم

16 - هل ترفضينه لنسبه ؟

لو النسب عار وهيجيب مشاكل اكيد هترفض هي واهلها 

17 - هل ترفضينه لو إشترط عليك عدم إكمال الدراسة أو العمل ؟

بالعكس اغلب البنات مش عايزين يكملوا دراسه ولا يشتغلوا اصلا
وفي الاخر يقولوا احنا زهقانين من البيت وملل وفي نفس الوقت مش عايزين يشتغلوا
اعرف واحده كانت معايا في الكليه اتجوزت واحنا في الفرقه التانيه 
ومن يومها وهي مش بتيجي الكليه ولا عايزه تكمل اصلا

18 - هل ترفضينه لأن والدته متسلطة ؟

هو في حد بقي يقدر ع البنات 
دول بقي اصعب من الحموات 

19 - هل ترفضينه لأنك ترينه أخ لك ؟ (( إبن العم - إبن الخال مثلاً ))

حسب البنت في اللي مصدقت وخلاص حد عبرها 
وفي اللي بتفكر صح وبتقول مش هتعرف تعيش معاه بعد كده

20 - هل ترفضينه لأنه غيور ؟

بالعكس كل البنات بتحب غيره الرجاله وبيموتوا فيها
يحبوا يخلوا الراجل مولع وغيور ع اي حاجه

​*
*
انا قولت رايي في كل نقطه بناء علي راي البنات اللي دخلوا ردوا

واللي اتعاملت معاهم وشوفت رايهم

اي خدمه يا نيمو قولت راي بصراحه

واللي عايز يشارك من الشباب يتفضل طبعا​*


----------



## Nemo (25 يوليو 2010)

أولا رأيك عجبنى جدا وهارد عليك برضه بس مشغولة شوية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يوليو 2010)

nemo قال:


> أولا رأيك عجبنى جدا وهارد عليك برضه بس مشغولة شوية



*
مستني رايك طبعا ​*


----------

